# Welcome to The Car Forum :D



## DT

Hello car enthusiasts, wrench tuners, motorsport fanatics, the fast and/or the furious who live life a 1/4 mile at a time  

The Car Thread has been expanded to an entire forum, it looked like there was enough diversity in car topics, that it would be helpful to have a larger parking lot    So I'm going to start a few topics, move posts from the existing single thread into what I believe is the correct location.  If you think I've miscategorized, or you have any general suggestions,  please feel free to hit me up ... and I'll feel free to ignore you.

I'm kidding of course. 

Probably.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

What about including a thread on "Old (Car) Classics"?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

@DT:

Might I also suggest a sticky, and/or a wiki post - either in the first post of this thread - or, as a separate sticky/wiki in itself - of all good sources on cars that can be consulted (magazines, writers, reviewers, TV programmes, YouTube channels, etc)?

There is such a post - the very first post, - which, by virtue of being the first post, serves almost as a sticky, though a separate stickyy might be better, and whcih is also a 'wiki' post, meaning anyone with appropriate permissions can add to it as needed - which contains all sorts of interesting and useful information and recommendations - in the classic (and long running "espresso enthusiasts" thread on MR.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Eric

theSeb said:


> Why is the called the EV garage? Are we only allowed to talk about EVs in here?



Just a title, feel free to talk about any car you like.


----------



## tobefirst

I've wondered this, too. Though the interest of many of the members seems to be focused on EVs, if people are expected to talk about all automobiles, the name should reflect that. And "EV Garage" is strange to me because it is sort of, for lack of a better term, "cutesy," when almost every other forum is very simply named (Photography, Sports, Gaming Forum, Open Chat). 

(Also, "Gaming Forum" should just be "Gaming" for consistency.)

I can be very persnickety, can't I?


----------



## Ulenspiegel

EV Garage cuz the EVs are in service, so NORMAL cars take their place.


----------



## DT

Ulenspiegel said:


> EV Garage cuz the EVs are in service, so NORMAL cars take their place.




Just checked our garage, both EVs are still out there and still working perfectly.


----------

